# Vehicle Safety at Dirty Devil Landing



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

I’ve left vehicles there twice before. Never had any problems. Haven’t heard of any either.


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

2 trips this year and one last year. No issues to be mentioned. Pretty far from everywhere for tweakers to be looking to steal stuff.


----------



## thegoodpuppies (May 14, 2021)

Just an FYI- I was just on the Lake Powell NRA site a few days ago and they said the Hite launch ramp isn't accessible anymore. I've never been there, so I'm not sure if there are other launching areas. Good luck!


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

thegoodpuppies said:


> Just an FYI- I was just on the Lake Powell NRA site a few days ago and they said the Hite launch ramp isn't accessible anymore. I've never been there, so I'm not sure if there are other launching areas. Good luck!


They’re likely referring to the concrete ramp and marina at Hite proper, which hasn’t been usable for years. (Briefly in 2011-12).


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

For reference, the North Wash/Dirty Devil takeout isn't exactly a dream, either. Full derig and carry unless you have 300' of strap and roller tubes.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Great photo! Not sure boaters who want to take out at North Wash appreciate the "verticality" but as one who has done so a dozen times in the last 3-4 years - and will again in a few weeks - the angle of repose is way too steep to use a trailer. So whatever you want "up" will need humping, and once boats are light enough to use roller tubes/PVC you can use winch/truck trailer hitch/whatever to pull up the slope. 

High potential for carnage. Not the time for a beer every 15 minutes... be safe, have enough people/tarps/safe ways to apply leverage to safely move empty boats up the ramp and off to the side. When your haul line is under tension, hang a PFD on it! 

Don't pull boats from D-rings/chicken line unless they are totally empty. Leave frame attached (consider raising or removing floors) and haul from front (uphill) corners or use the V-drag method of loading onto trailer (this has served me well on solo trips w/17' boat...). Size a 2" tow strap appropriately - 30' from garbage freight works perfectly for my boat - mark the exact middle, attach to the two back corners of frame, under tubes approximately at oarlocks, then put tow hook at the front and you should find where you marked the middle. If not, a 2' or 4' strap will extend...

The take-out at North Wash is not inherently dangerous. A solo kayaker can be out of there in 15 minutes... but the more you drag up that hill, the more dangerous it becomes... You can still move significant weight up that slope, but to do so safely you have to pay attention and have the proper equipment.


----------

